# MP3-Tags von einem Inputstream auslesen



## windl (4. Jan 2016)

Hallo NG,

kennt jemand eine Möglichkeit mit Hilfe eines InputStreams die MP3-Tags eines MP3-Liedes auszulesen. Ich benutze das JAVA-Samba Package um die Dateien einzulesen. Am Ende erhalte ich einen InputStream. Leider sind alle Klassen und Bibliotheken die ich kenne auf Files oder RandomAccessFiles ausgelegt.
Ich habe schon versucht die Dateien zu kopieren - was aber natürlich ewig lange dauert.

Bin für jede Hilfe und Anregung sehr dankbar.

Gruß
Uwe


----------



## windl (5. Jan 2016)

Hallo NG,

ich habe jetzt ein bestehendes Package so umgebaut, dass es nur mit Streams funktioniert.
Dabei habe ich bewusst auf den ID1-Header verzichtet da dies bedeuten würde, dass ich wieder die gesamte Datei einlesen müsste da diese Informationen am Ende der Datei stehen.

Ich lade das ZIP-File einmal hoch.
Evtl. hat jemand Lust daran weiter zu entwickeln und noch ein paar Verbesserungen zu posten.

Danke
Uwe


----------



## windl (5. Jan 2016)

Hallo NG,

eine kleine Weiterentwicklung habe ich noch eingebaut die ich Euch nicht vorenthalten wollte.
Im Falle dass nun KEIN ID2-Tag gefunden wurde, wird nun automatisch der ID1-Tag nachgelesen.
Da ich hoffe dass bei neueren MP3's doch die meisten ID2-Tags vorhanden sind, sollte dies kein größeres Zeitproblem darstellen. Die ID1-Tags lese ich nach, um überhaupt Informationen zu haben.

In der Klasse "Test" ist ein kurzer Aufruf der Funktion beschrieben.

Würde mich freuen, wenn jemand noch gute Ideen hat und das Package weiter entwickelt.

Gruß
Uwe


----------



## VirtualIndex (5. Jan 2016)

Möglicherweise kannst du das ja, falls es keine Lizenzprobleme gibt, auf Github hochladen und dort einrichten. Vielleicht braucht es ja jemand oder es möchte jemand Änderungen/Verbesserungen beitragen.

Wofür steht die Anrede NG? Ich bin überfragt.


----------



## kneitzel (6. Jan 2016)

Also meine Vermutung ist, dass NG noch vom Usenet stammt und für NewsGroup steht. Das war zumindest mein Verständnis - aber ich bin vielleicht auch einfach nur ein Dinosaurier aus den Urzeiten und die Abkürzungen der Jugend versuche ich eigentlich nicht mehr zu verstehen.

Falls ich halbwegs richtig liegen sollte und da dies ja ein Forum und keine Newsgroup ist könnte dies unnötige Diskussionen hervorrufen... Daher wird er bestimmt unsere Nette Gemeinschaft (= NG) ansprechen wollen.

Konrad


----------



## windl (12. Jan 2016)

Da ich leider auch ein Dino bin steht NG in der Tat für NewsGroup allerdings gefällt mir die Begründung von Konrad mit "Nette Gemeinschft" viel besser. 
Ich werde meine Anrede in Zukunft ändern.

Danke Dino
Uwe


----------

